# Bass Hunter type boats?



## Darkhorse (Jan 8, 2008)

For those who have fished in these type boats:
How stable are they?
Pros and Cons?
Comments?

I need something for smaller water that's more comfortable than my canoe.


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kayak


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2008)

They are OK.  I had one before I went totally kayak.  You would pretty much have to have a trolling motor.  They can not be paddled easily.  They are heavy and bulky to move.  They are not very tough.  Rocks in a river will destroy them.  They are tight for more than one person.

Thye are very stable.


----------



## Lightninrod (Jan 8, 2008)

*Love mine!*

I'm on my second Basshunter UBHII and I love them.  I mount my motor on the bow.  I stand in it all time for pitchin' with no wobbling or dipping.   It is quiet and functional.  I move it in and out of my F150 bed by myself and I'm an ol' man.


Dan


----------



## badkarma (Jan 8, 2008)

Pretty stable even for two BIG guys.  Not good in open water at all.  Wind will push that little thing hard and wake from big boats is rough.  It might not flip, but you sit high and it will throw you out like if you hit rocks or stumps under water.


----------



## Robk (Jan 8, 2008)

had one about ten years ago.  wish I still had it.  would be fun to take my daughters in it.  Probably would spend the money on a canoe or a pirogue type now though.

R


----------



## abdavis9 (Jan 8, 2008)

I've got the Pond Prowler from bass pro. I love it. I have a 45lb thrust trolling motor and it moves really well. I use it a lot @ Ft Yargo. Very stable. I have fished most of the time with a buddy and we can both stand. I would highly recommend the boat. If it's a windy day in open water it can be kinda tough.....I preffer it over a kyak or canoe for the stability and being able to stand up. Plus I get it in and out of my Ford Ranger with ease. Good luck


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 8, 2008)

Glad this thread was posted. I've been looking and thinking seriously about getting an Ultra Bass Hunter or Bass Hunter EX for the farm ponds and smaller reservoirs. The design is brilliant. The aluminum jon boat we fish out of now is....well....aggravating. You can't move very much at all without disturbing your fishing partner. I think I may have to pick one of them up before spring.


----------



## John2 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have had a bass hunter for about 10 years now.  They are VERY stable and easy to carry with two people and slide perfectly in the bed of a truck.  They can get cramped with two people and all of the gear.  

For the money there is not a better boat.


----------



## Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Lightninrod said:


> I'm on my second Basshunter UBHII and I love them. I mount my motor on the bow. I stand in it all time for pitchin' with no wobbling or dipping. It is quiet and functional. I move it in and out of my F150 bed by myself and I'm an ol' man.
> 
> 
> Dan


 

I agree, especially with the old man part!


----------



## OldGuyAl (Jan 9, 2008)

*me, too*

for small waters, it's hard to beat!

my buddy just got a used one and even though the trolling motor didn't work very well or very long (not the boat's fault), we fished out of it very well.  It was stable and quieter than the gheenoe we'd been fishing out of although I really like a gheenoe.

It's not easy to paddle with regular paddles but I have some 7' long oars and those worked great for both paddling and as push poles.

One thing I liked better than the gheenoe was that you were up higher off the water so you could see better and cast better and you can stand up.

This one actually has a trailer that was custom made for it but we could pick it up with no problem.

Actually, if I had to choose between the gheenoe, a jon boat, or the bass hunter...well, I'd have a hard time choosing because each is better than the others for certain situations.


----------



## Ga crossbow (Jan 10, 2008)

*bass hunter*

I had one when I lived in Tampa Fl. I caught alot of Bass out of it.It was actually pretty comfortable.I sold it when I had a pretty big gator try to come aboard with me in a small lake in Fla.


----------



## olered (Jan 10, 2008)

I used to have one and for small waters it was perfect. The wind does blow it around pretty good, but most small boats do in the wind. It is nice to sit above the water and look down into the water space is a little tight with 2 people, battery, tackle, few rods and a cooler full of cold ones. I just was looking at a Cabelas magazine and now they make one with wheels built in the back so you can roll it around by yourself.


----------

